# 2012 cannondale line weight



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys

Has anybody the list of weights of the road bikes ?? I would like to know the weight of the caad 10 3 vs caad 10 1.

thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

leo_NM said:


> hey guys
> 
> Has anybody the list of weights of the road bikes ?? I would like to know the weight of the caad 10 3 vs caad 10 1.
> 
> thanks


What size?


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

Probably 0.5 pound.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Accordion said:


> Probably 0.5 pound.


The difference in the wheels alone is probably more than that.


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

Half a pound is 226 grams. My wheels are 1650g and the lighter ones I was looking at were 1490g. Then the rest of the components would make a difference too. Maybe 0.5 - 0.8 of a pound.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Accordion said:


> Half a pound is 226 grams. My wheels are 1650g and the lighter ones I was looking at were 1490g. Then the rest of the components would make a difference too. Maybe 0.5 - 0.8 of a pound.


I'm not sure what wheels you have or what the lighter ones you were looking at were but the published weight of the Mavic Aksiums (CAAD10 3) is 1,735g and as far as I can see the RS80's (on the CAAD10 1) weigh 1516g. That's a 219g (~.5lb). The difference between the Dura Ace 7900 and Ultegra 6700 groupsets is around 300g according to a road.cc review. I realize that neither model uses full groups but I would guess that the overall difference is over a pound - not to split hairs or anything...  The weights should not mean that much to the OP anyway especially since they're not asking the right question.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a huge difference if you get the black anodized version.

CAAD10 -4 17.6 lbs
CAAD10 -1 15.8 lbs

Don't ask how I know. Obsessive shopper here.


----------



## leo_NM (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for the replies

The caad10 1 worth the extra price or upgrading the wheels of the caad 10 3 to mavic Ksyrium elites would be a better deal ?

thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

leo_NM said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> The caad10 1 worth the extra price or upgrading the wheels of the caad 10 3 to mavic Ksyrium elites would be a better deal ?
> 
> thanks


Dura Ace will shift smoother but it won't make a difference in the way the bike rides. Better wheels, on the other hand, definitely will so you need to decide what qualities matter to you most.


----------



## CapeHorn (Nov 19, 2011)

For reference
my 2012 10-5 as stock+ 2x carbon cages and speedplay Cro-mo LA's is 8.7kg


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

ph0enix said:


> Dura Ace will shift smoother but it won't make a difference in the way the bike rides. Better wheels, on the other hand, definitely will so you need to decide what qualities matter to you most.


+1... I'm going with the 1 because the RS80s are great wheels out of the bikes. The ride is exceptional with the RS80/Schwalbe setup. Seriously, I had to look down to make sure this wasn't a System Six. If I go with the 3, I would have to upgrade the wheels. Sure I could probably get better wheels, but Dura Ace will command a higher resale value if I ever decide to sell it. The frame is awesome no matter what but I don't want to be selling my bike years from now banking on a set of wheels to increase the value. If I was looking at a used bike, I would personally take a 6 year old Dura Ace bike with Ultegra wheels over an Ultegra bike with used carbon wheels on them for the same price. With 6 year carbon wheels, I'd be preparing to replace them.


----------

